# Beethoven: Violin Concerto; Pössinger: Violin Concerto



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Anton Steck / Matthew Halls / L'Arpa Festante
Beethoven: Violin Concerto; Pössinger: Violin Concerto

Release Date March 24, 2017
Duration01:01:58
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateMay 22, 2016 - May 25, 2016
Recording Location
Martinskirche Müllheim (Germany)


----------

